# Старый баян



## sgoryachih (29 Май 2018)

Коллеги! Кто-нибудь знает, когда начали и когда перестали выпускать баяны с такой решеткой? Нужно определить, хотя бы, примерный возраст данного баяна.


----------



## levsha34 (29 Май 2018)

Такие же Тульские, только в крашеном корпусе делали примерно до 55-57 годов, может чуть больше. Потом стали отделывать целлулоидом. Соответственно 60-е года или позже


----------



## gte_33 (30 Май 2018)

Так выглядит баян 1953 года


----------



## starless (1 Июн 2018)

sgoryachih писал:


> Коллеги! Кто-нибудь знает, когда начали и когда перестали выпускать баяны с такой решеткой? Нужно определить, хотя бы, примерный возраст данного баяна.


У меня такой же баян 1959 года.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (10 Июл 2018)

Всем баянистам, доброго здоровья! Посоветуйте как поступить. Хочу приобрести баянчик. Ну конечно окунулся в поиски на наше великое и могучее AVITO. Хотелось бы тульский, с русским тембром цельно-планочный. Баян нужен для халтурной работы. Брать конечно придётся в слепую, нет возможности ехать (купит друг и привезёт) живу в другом регионе, и  веря на слово продавцу.
Приглянулся вот такой вариант https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/tulskiy_tselno-planochnyy_baya
n_novyy_1518634659


----------



## ugly (10 Июл 2018)

На вид - дрова, нужна капиталка. Планки, может, и живые, а вот клапана...
Кнопки не просто так все пляшут выше-ниже.
То, что он 40-50 лет пролежал в шкафу и никто на нем не играл - не означает что он новый.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (10 Июл 2018)

Спасибо вам за ответ ! Подскажите если можно, куда можно обратиться где можно купить примерно такой инструмент Ц-П 61x120,  у проверенных и надёжных людей. Бюджет до 50 тыс. (Если не трудно, напишите на почту [email protected]  С уважением, спасибо !


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Июл 2018)

ugly/ писал:


> На вид - дрова,
> Кнопки не просто так все пляшут выше-ниже.


Согласен.   В этом "абсолютно новом" инструменте от кожаных и войлочных изделий не осталось и следа. Там всё сожрано временем и насекомыми...
И насчёт "брать инструмент придётся вслепую".  Это полный моветон.  Даже идеальный по состоянию инструмент при попытке знакомства с ним конкретного музыканта- может оказаться абсолютно чуждым и телу, и душе.  Надел ремни, взял первые аккорды, и всё. Хочется скинуть это ярмо и более о нём не вспоминать. Углы горки, мензура, углы суставов, наклоны, удобность корпуса, там всё может оказаться, если коротко- "ну никак...".


----------



## vev (11 Июл 2018)

*Kuzalogly*,
согласен. Уже только этой картинки достаточно, чтобы вычеркнуть данного претендента из рассмотрения...


Ну и повторю мысль Оглы: ну не выбирают инструмент по фото... Инструмент - вещь отчасти интимная и она либо твоя, либо проходи мимо...


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (11 Июл 2018)

Всем спасибо, за совет и объяснение.!


----------



## zet10 (11 Июл 2018)

ЮрийКазак! А московский цельнопланочный 57-120 не рассматриваете?


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (11 Июл 2018)

Да нет, такой не рассматриваю


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (20 Июл 2018)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:Доброго здоровья всем баянистам ! Купил Ц-П баян тульский, у старого друга. Всё как бы не плохо. Но хочется ещё лучше, как бы косметику чуток  подшаманить. Металлическая планка на грифе-очень "жестоко" прибита прямо гвоздями, даже деформирована.Подскажите как она вообще крепиться к грифу? Стоит ли её рихтовать , или они продаются новые. Подскажите кто знает. С уважением !


----------



## dj.sator (20 Июл 2018)

От возраста зависит. На тульских цельнопланочных(которые до полян были) на гвоздях, правда не на таких как на фото. Новые не знаю... Я как то из
алюминия(Д16Т) на любительскую гармонь делал.


----------



## gte_33 (20 Июл 2018)

ЮрийКазакБаянко:
Крепится на конусные шпильки из того же материала. Если планируете играть на нем, то придется переделывать, иначе кровавые мозоли обеспечены. Они обеспечены и с оригинальными, слегка торчащими, а уж с гвоздями как у Вас -  100%.


----------



## Kuzalogly (20 Июл 2018)

Ага.  Там по штату и были гвозди.  Просто время берёт своё... 
Укрепляем где надо эти гвозди, особо уродливые и шатающиеся заменяем.  Дремелем стачиваем лишнее заподлицо. Им же зашлифовываем и заполировываем... Только насадки меняем. конечно.    Я как-то брал для подобного случая латунные гвозди с конической головой.  После полировки получаются изящные пятнышки жёлтого цвета, ослепительно блестящие...


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (20 Июл 2018)

Спасибо всем за консультацию ! Буду пробывать. Дремеля конечно нет. Придётся вручную мелкозернистой шкуркой на плашке делать подгонку


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (22 Июл 2018)

Всем здравствуйте ! Нужен опять совет специалистов. Решил раскупорить купленный недавно мной тульский Ц-П баян. Почистить чуток от пыли внутри. И вот такую картину я там увидел. Басы и аккорды все как бы строят, "лажи" вроде не слышно. Но кое где на басах присутствует призвук как бы хрипоты. Аккорды все звучат чисто без призвуков. Что тут надо предпринять, посоветуйте? Фото прилагаю


----------



## ze_go (22 Июл 2018)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Что тут надо предпринять, посоветуйте?


залоги привести в порядок


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (22 Июл 2018)

Лучше к мастеру, заменить переклеить новые. Я вас правильно понял?


----------



## ze_go (22 Июл 2018)

новые зачем? эти в порядок привести.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (28 Июл 2018)

Всем музыкантам здравствуйте ! Время нашёл для планки, что на грифе. Планку привёл в надлежащий вид. Вопрос теперь-как крепить к грифу? Гвоздиков латунных у нас нет ни где. А шпилек таких тем более. Только сапожные гвозди продаются стальные. Роль её наверно, как бы для хорошего скольжения кисти руки по грифу (всё таки баян проф.серия). Ну и конечно красиво-декор. 
А если её посадить на хороший клей ? Посоветуйте. С уважением !


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Июл 2018)

Гвозди латунные есть везде. Набираем в поиск, заказываем, получаем.  Вам надо с конической головкой.  Примерно такие-

Излишки шляпок потом сошлифовать и отполировать.


----------



## kep (4 Авг 2018)

*accord-ion american records*, 

Так, по-моему это экземпляр настойчиво требует административного воздействия. Уже в трех тредах отметился, каждый раз - со специфическим 
блеском.

Vev или другие администраторы, прошу обратить внимание.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (4 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте ! Прошу прощения. kep поясните если не трудно. Я что-то сделал не так ? Это в мой адрес касается?  "Так, по-моему это экземпляр настойчиво требует административного воздействия. Уже в трех тредах отметился, каждый раз - со специфическим блеском." С уважением,извеняйте !


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (4 Авг 2018)

Или это в адрес  странного этого "господина"из-за бугра. Который тут пишет про какие то порно съёмки?


----------



## vev (4 Авг 2018)

*ЮрийКазакБаянко*,

Касается это некоего Дмитрия Гончарова с номером 2008, который постоянно пытается заниматься скотством на форуме. К Вам это точно не относится


----------



## kep (4 Авг 2018)

ЮрийКазакБаянко () писал:Здравствуйте ! Прошу прощения. kep поясните если не трудно. Я что-то сделал не так ? Это в мой адрес касается?  "Так, по-моему это экземпляр настойчиво требует административного воздействия. Уже в трех тредах отметился, каждый раз - со специфическим блеском." С уважением,извеняйте !

Ну что Вы, нет! Я обозначил, к кому обращaюсь. Экземпляр уже обработан дустом, спасибо Vev.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (4 Авг 2018)

Я вас понял. С уважением. Казак !


----------



## nikolaj_belkov (5 Авг 2018)

В данный момент восстанавливаю разбитый 90% баян "Ясная Поляна". В том числе заново собрал правый гриф. Вот эту железку выкинул, так как на ней были вмятины и царапины. Это место я покрыл жидким целлулоидом и отполировал. Сделать очень просто: растворил целлулоид в ацетоне, потом кисточкой замазывал в несколько приемов, после - шлифовка и полировка.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (5 Авг 2018)

Такой вариант тоже хорошо блестит, конечно и скользит. Я решил сделать в оригинале как було. Гвозди я достал латунные у сапожников. Но забивать не рискнул. Они очень толстые, планку надо рассверливать, Да и забивать в гриф не стал,так как расколят его по любому, и рассверливать не стал. Я сделал по своему. Когда то давно валялся в музее школьном старый разбитый кустарный баян.Там на кнопках латунные шурупики. В планке сделал потайчики сверлом 3 мм. Закрутил и всё отшлифовал. И получилось -класс


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (6 Авг 2018)

Всем здравствуйте ! Вопрос к спецам мастерам. Хочу заменить тканевые сетки, что приклеены на решётках. Заказал-скоро пришлют муз.пром.  Подскажите, каким клеем их клеить? С уважением!


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Авг 2018)

Зачем МузПром? Тюль синтетический БЕЗ рисунка- в магазине ТКАНИ.   С мелкой ячейкой.   Для особо привередливых можно ставить фильтрующий материал для воздуха, топлива и прочего. Очень стойкие бывают изделия.  Самое супер- мелкая сетка для фильтрации из нитей из нержавеющей стали. Красивая, дорогая, вечная... Клеить Момент-Алмаз. Не допуская наплывов).
П.С. на Али Экспрессе эта ткань из нержавейки сильно дешевле.

Но для простых инструментов- синтетические тюли...


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (6 Авг 2018)

Спасибо за консультацию ! Музпром потому что помимо ткани я там то пукли заказал,то пасту полировочную


----------



## dj.sator (6 Авг 2018)

Паста 3М, все остальное от лукавого


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (7 Авг 2018)

Пойдёт и от лукавого. Прорвёмся


----------



## dj.sator (7 Авг 2018)

Поосторожней с прорывами... Припалить целлулоид без навыка очень просто.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (7 Авг 2018)

Я буду клеить "Момент столяр клей экспресс водно-десперсионный".


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (7 Авг 2018)

Вот этот, я думаю кусок тряпошной сетки приклеит


----------



## dj.sator (7 Авг 2018)

К чему? К дереву- да...


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (8 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте ! Я имел ввиду клеить тканевую сетку к решётке клеем ПВА.


----------



## MAN (8 Авг 2018)

ЮрийКазакБаянко (08.08.2018, 14:40) писал:


> Я имел ввиду клеить тканевую сетку к решётке клеем ПВА.


Ну так вам и говорят что к дереву, то есть к деревянной ажурке этот клей сетку хорошо приклеит. Но на вашем баяне она ведь сделана не из дерева, не так ли?


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (8 Авг 2018)

Ну да. Левая из фанеры кажется. А правые две наверное целлулоид же ?


----------



## MAN (9 Авг 2018)

ЮрийКазакБаянко (08.08.2018, 20:42) писал:


> А правые две наверное целлулоид же ?


Я думаю они целлулоидом оклеены, причём только с лицевой стороны (или окрашены чёрной краской), а основа - металл либо пластик, так что ПВА для правых решёток вряд ли подойдёт.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (9 Авг 2018)

Ничо разберёмся. Не космический корабль


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (11 Авг 2018)

Всем здравствуйте! Подскажите, кто имеет информацию. Хочу сделать название "ТУЛА" на корпусе баяна. Где эти буквы заказываются, может есть какая фирма или артель? Из чего они сделаны? Вот примерно так хочу ,как на этом фото


----------



## vev (11 Авг 2018)

*ЮрийКазакБаянко*,
на авито раньше много эмблемок и букв видел


----------



## sgoryachih (11 Авг 2018)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Всем здравствуйте! Подскажите, кто имеет информацию. Хочу сделать название "ТУЛА" на корпусе баяна. Где эти буквы заказываются, может есть какая фирма или артель? Из чего они сделаны? Вот примерно так хочу ,как на этом фото
> 
> http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-7434.html


----------



## sgoryachih (11 Авг 2018)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> http://accordion.lviv.ua/index.php?id_product=68&amp;controller=product


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Авг 2018)

ЮрийКазакБаянко писал:


> Всем здравствуйте! Подскажите, кто имеет информацию. Хочу сделать название "ТУЛА" на корпусе баяна. Где эти буквы заказываются, может есть какая фирма или артель? Из чего они сделаны? Вот примерно так хочу ,как на этом фото


Набираем в поиск такие фразы: 

- Лазерная резка металла по эскизам заказчика,

- Изготовление букв из нержавейки лазером,

Ну и прочее, прочее.   Я в подобной конторе резал ажурки на антикварные гармони из фанеры.  Получилось.  Лазеру всё равно, что фанера, что нержавейка...


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Авг 2018)

О!  Потянуло настоем конопли и жареных портянок господина Гончарова.   Браво, Дима. В палате есть отвар, и телефон под рукой? Молодец! Привет главврачу.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (11 Авг 2018)

Огромное спасибо всем за помощь! Буду пытаться теперь решить, это дело!


----------

